# getting foot in door of physician practice



## john67 (Feb 13, 2012)

Can someone tell me how to get that first job in a physician's office?  I am waiting to hear from a manager right now that I met with last week to see if I cna move to the next step in the interview process.  How do practice managers ever expect someone newly certified to get experience in a physician setting if they don't give someone a chance?  I have experience in a business office and have med billing and collections experience.  
Everyone had to be given their first chance with some office.


----------



## ksd (Feb 13, 2012)

My best advice is to take ANY job and apply for ANY job in a physicians office.  Drop off your resume to any billing compnay, physicians office, insurance company, etc.  And even if someone is stating they want 3+ years experience APPLY ANYWAYS!  I would rather hire a new raw coder that will mold nicely into my team vs an established coder that is set in their ways which will not fit my team.  Of course if the person with 10+ years coding experience fits my team I will hire them over the new coder.  It is with any job where experience will take precidence over a plethera of other attributes.  But it is not the only thing.  Also please remember this is not an entry level job.  Even if you passed the exam to show you can follow the AAPC guideline, does not mean you are ready to code.  It is different in the real world of coding.  Keep applying and be patient.  Many coders had to wait 5+ years of doing other jobs before they were able to prove their worth as a coder.  Having the CPC is a real asset but is not a liscence to a coding career.  It shows you passed a test.  PLEASE keep your heads up, be willing to do the work and grind your way to the job you want.  You will get out of it what you put in.  It just may not be on your timing that it happens.


----------

